# $15 minimum wage and $200 bonus recognition for work during pandemic



## FrankM0421

Target raises minimum wage to $15 an hour months before its deadline
					

Target employees will also receive a one-time bonus of $200 to recognize their work during the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.cnbc.com
				




I work at a distribution center.  Does the $200 include us????  We've been able to pick up overtime every now and then but now we are forced to work mandatory overtime.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

FrankM0421 said:


> Target raises minimum wage to $15 an hour months before its deadline
> 
> 
> Target employees will also receive a one-time bonus of $200 to recognize their work during the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work at a distribution center.  Does the $200 include us????  We've been able to pick up overtime every now and then but now we are forced to work mandatory overtime.


The article you posted answers your question 
“All hourly employees”


----------



## a1flow

On top of that, we’re giving front-line team members in our stores and distribution centers a one-time recognition bonus of $200 to thank them for providing essential services to our guests throughout the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Corporate - $15
					

Just saw on GMA this morning that we are keeping the $15 an hour for team members and also every target team member is going to get a $200 One time bonus for working through the pandemic.   So question ???  If team members pay stays at $15 an hour what about the $2 pay bump that the TLs  got, I...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

When will the $200 hit? Anyone know? @Yetive @Hardlinesmaster


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Amanda Cantwell said:


> When will the $200 hit? Anyone know? @Yetive @Hardlinesmaster


End of July. @Amanda Cantwell 
From the press release 
To recognize team members’ efforts to meet guests’ needs during the coronavirus pandemic, Target was one of the first in the retail industry to offer a temporary wage increase of $2and kept the increase in place two months longer than originally announced.

The one-time $200 recognition bonus will be distributed at the end of July to eligible full-time and part-time hourly team members at both stores and distribution centers.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

__





						Target Increases Starting Wage to $15; Thanks Frontline Team Members with Recognition Bonus
					






					corporate.target.com


----------



## jackandcat

There are two threads on this, maybe they can be combined. 

It's likely that the recent episodes of rioting/looting on a few Targets combined with the toxicity of social media over the past 3 weeks contributed to Corporate's decision to pay a $200 bonus plus accelerate the higher minimum wage.  The higher minimum will be huge in low-cost-of-living places like Springfield Missouri, Amarillo, and Great Falls. Sadly, it will leave a lot of experienced TMs with a goose egg - particularly in high cost-of-living places - while new hires will earn the same.


----------



## bikebryan

How can they pay the bonus for working "through the pandemic" when the pandemic is still going on?  Who at Target is seeing the future and predicting an end to it once July is over?


----------



## jackandcat

bikebryan said:


> How can they pay the bonus for working "through the pandemic" when the pandemic is still going on?  Who at Target is seeing the future and predicting an end to it once July is over?


  Good question.  Cynic though I often am about Corporate, I don't think Corporate is pretending that the pandemic will end in July.  The number of reported cases continues to rise BECAUSE greater numbers of Americans are actually receiving COVID-19 tests, because the testing supplies are more available for the public than they were a couple of months ago.  So yes, there are still people testing positive and going into quarantine, and for those who test positive and suffer symptoms, it's very unpleasant but the death rate is not as high as originally asserted. 

*However, I'm really concerned about what happens come September*.  Combine tens of millions of students finally returning back to school, university or college with cooler autumn weather AND people becoming lazy about using face masks and social distancing, and we could end up with an unhappy "The Empire Strikes Back" COVID-19 episode.  A renewed COVID-19 outbreak could be very hard for Target, occurring during the financially-lucrative wrap-up of BTS sales as well as Halloween and Christmas Holidays.


----------



## MstrBrsta

It's not just the "goose egg" .. it's the insult too. I've been with Target for 7.5 yrs, and just made it to $15/hr this year. Every year I've gotten an increase due to merit, 0.20 - 0.50 at most, I see my hours slowly cut for the rest of the year. I have to work two jobs just to pay bills. 
The end of the extra $2 will cut my pay check further, and I'm supposed to be happy for the new people who walk in to the same pay I make?  It seems that loyalty and longevity means nothing to this company. If you're not a TL, ETL, or SD, you're just getting the shaft. I don't see why corporate can't give those of us who have given five years or more an increase of at least $0.50 - $1 for differential. That would be fair.


----------



## Nauzhror

Nah, that wouldn't be fair. Fair is everyone gets a $2 raise, not a raise to $15. All wage increases should have worked this way. You shouldn't be making $15.50 if you've worked here for 5 years, you should be making at least ~$16.50. The people at my store that have worked there for 20+ years IMO deserve to be making $20+. Alas, they're probably making $15.


----------



## JohnSith373

Amanda Cantwell said:


> When will the $200 hit? Anyone know? @Yetive @Hardlinesmaster


July 24 or July 31, depending on which is your stores paycheck day.


----------



## FrankM0421

Nauzhror said:


> Nah, that wouldn't be fair. Fair is everyone gets a $2 raise, not a raise to $15. All wage increases should have worked this way. You shouldn't be making $15.50 if you've worked here for 5 years, you should be making at least ~$16.50. The people at my store that have worked there for 20+ years IMO deserve to be making $20+. Alas, they're probably making $15.



Its the same at Wal-Mart with my father in law. He has worked at walmart most of his life but I made more than him as a new overnight employee.  Nobody should expect to get paid much more than new hires when it's a revolving door and pretty much anyone can do the job with basic training and fresh new energy. You're not special with any advanced training. You're just another replaceable employee...  Idk why most people dont understand this.


----------



## Nauzhror

FrankM0421 said:


> Its the same at Wal-Mart with my father in law. He has worked at walmart most of his life but I made more than him as a new overnight employee.  Nobody should expect to get paid much more than new hires when it's a revolving door and pretty much anyone can do the job with basic training and fresh new energy. You're not special with any advanced training. You're just another replaceable employee...  Idk why most people dont understand this.



This is fundamentally flawed. If this was how it should work, then people shouldn't get yearly raises at all. It's disingenuous to give people a raise and then wipe it off right after. It's a bullshit carrot chasing tactic.

If you're not giving people real raises, don't give them fake ones either.

Your rationale is also nonsense. I absolutely guarantee that I am faster than any new employee. Significantly so.


----------



## SigningLady

Nauzhror said:


> This is fundamentally flawed. If this was how it should work, then people shouldn't get yearly raises at all. It's disingenuous to give people a raise and then wipe it off right after. It's a bullshit carrot chasing tactic.
> 
> If you're not giving people real raises, don't give them fake ones either.
> 
> Your rationale is also nonsense. I absolutely guarantee that I am faster than any new employee. Significantly so.



I would also argue many of us also have advanced training, the most obvious of which is EXPERIENCE.

I have settled for the knowledge my yearly DEO raise will bump me up "faster" than everyone else at least. I'll make it $16 well before them! 🤣


----------



## RealFuckingName

bikebryan said:


> How can they pay the bonus for working "through the pandemic" when the pandemic is still going on?  Who at Target is seeing the future and predicting an end to it once July is over?



There could well be another bonus in the fall or winter.


----------



## jackandcat

RealFuckingName said:


> There could well be another bonus in the fall or winter.


 One might hope....I wouldn't bank on it, though.


----------



## FrankM0421

Nauzhror said:


> This is fundamentally flawed. If this was how it should work, then people shouldn't get yearly raises at all. It's disingenuous to give people a raise and then wipe it off right after. It's a bullshit carrot chasing tactic.
> 
> If you're not giving people real raises, don't give them fake ones either.
> 
> Your rationale is also nonsense. I absolutely guarantee that I am faster than any new employee. Significantly so.



It is a BS tactic.  Time devoted to the business should be a factor but unfortunately big corporations are using every way possible to cut cost down low so the higher ups can reap the rewards.  Raises are now essentially a small bump due to inflation and when it has to really be changed they do a PR push to the public like they're doing a good thing increasing the minimum wage so new hires pay per hour is adjusted closely to what current employees make.  No mention that all the previous employees who earned a raise have pretty much lost that reward for working hard and staying put.  The whole extra $2 an hour hazard pay.  What exactly will that cover medically if you and your family end up sick because you're working at a place that is not willing to temporarily shut down for a few days when they have multiple confirmed cases and a great possibility that asymptomatic people are shopping the stores?



SigningLady said:


> I would also argue many of us also have advanced training, the most obvious of which is EXPERIENCE.
> 
> I have settled for the knowledge my yearly DEO raise will bump me up "faster" than everyone else at least. I'll make it $16 well before them! 🤣



Experience can be learned at any big retail store.  It's all pretty much the same and can be adapted for all of them.  The higher ups pretty much bounce around from company to company whoever is willing to pay the most.  I believe a former Walmart person is in charge of the distribution centers right now.  I've worked with many people who go back and forth from retail store to retail store as have I.  It's all the same in a slightly different form.

And congrats.   You'll be making a whole $20 a week more than them?  A whole $2.80 a day.  Not much to be happy about imo.  Teaching new hires and sharing the knowledge you've learned should be worth more than that.  Wait no all the knowledge you have learned can be printed on a few sheets of paper and called standard operating procedures. Err wait idk call a manager.


----------



## SigningLady

FrankM0421 said:


> It is a BS tactic.  Time devoted to the business should be a factor but unfortunately big corporations are using every way possible to cut cost down low so the higher ups can reap the rewards.  Raises are now essentially a small bump due to inflation and when it has to really be changed they do a PR push to the public like they're doing a good thing increasing the minimum wage so new hires pay per hour is adjusted closely to what current employees make.  No mention that all the previous employees who earned a raise have pretty much lost that reward for working hard and staying put.  The whole extra $2 an hour hazard pay.  What exactly will that cover medically if you and your family end up sick because you're working at a place that is not willing to temporarily shut down for a few days when they have multiple confirmed cases and a great possibility that asymptomatic people are shopping the stores?
> 
> 
> 
> Experience can be learned at any big retail store.  It's all pretty much the same and can be adapted for all of them.  The higher ups pretty much bounce around from company to company whoever is willing to pay the most.  I believe a former Walmart person is in charge of the distribution centers right now.  I've worked with many people who go back and forth from retail store to retail store as have I.  It's all the same in a slightly different form.
> 
> And congrats.   You'll be making a whole $20 a week more than them?  A whole $2.80 a day.  Not much to be happy about imo.  Teaching new hires and sharing the knowledge you've learned should be worth more than that.  Wait no all the knowledge you have learned can be printed on a few sheets of paper and called standard operating procedures. Err wait idk call a manager.



You don't know what I know. A LOT of what I know is not on any standard operating procedure or anything a manager who hasn't physically done my job for a few years would pick up on. And who do TMs and, for that matter managers, call when they can't figure something out? Me.

And, actually, it'll be more like an extra $30/wk and while that may not seem like a lot to you, it adds up. $1500/year I didn't have before could mean an extra vacation with my kids. I'll take that!

Perspective is different for everyone. Try to remember that before you so wryly dismiss it.


----------



## dcworker

a1flow said:


> On top of that, we’re giving front-line team members in our stores and distribution centers a one-time recognition bonus of $200 to thank them for providing essential services to our guests throughout the coronavirus pandemic.


yes but stores need more than us


----------



## happygoth

SigningLady said:


> You don't know what I know. A LOT of what I know is not on any standard operating procedure or anything a manager who hasn't physically done my job for a few years would pick up on. And who do TMs and, for that matter managers, call when they can't figure something out? Me.
> 
> And, actually, it'll be more like an extra $30/wk and while that may not seem like a lot to you, it adds up. $1500/year I didn't have before could mean an extra vacation with my kids. I'll take that!
> 
> Perspective is different for everyone. Try to remember that before you so wryly dismiss it.


I am sure you are a lovely person and a hard worker with a wealth of knowledge -  but I've been in retail for over 35 years and trust me when I tell you: Target survived before you came along and they will survive just fine after you leave. If you quit tomorrow, in a couple of weeks it would be like you never worked there.

We are all replaceable, and easily so.


----------



## RealFuckingName

Isn't Target head and shoulders above similar retailers in terms of pay, work environment, etc.? I'd much rather be at spot than Walmart, Chick-fil-A, Kohl's, and the list goes on. Maybe corporate could be better, but there are WAY worse places to work. Try Amazon or Tesla for instance, too. Injury rates are something worth looking at.


----------



## jackandcat

FrankM0421 said:


> Wait no all the knowledge you have learned can be printed on a few sheets of paper and called standard operating procedures. Err wait idk call a manager.


  For the rank-and-file TM, those standard operating procedures are not readily accessible.  You need TL or ETL access rights. You are expected to simply perform your job as you are directed by the TL or ETL on duty that day, and hope like hell that the TL or ETL on duty on another day doesn't get pis**d that you failed to follow correct procedures.

This is where the Store Modernization buzzwords of "empowerment", "ownership", and so forth conflict with real-life reality working in the stores as well as the DCs.  Most businesses need to retain at least some staff members who have longer-term experience than new hires.  Retaining experienced TMs is not simply for the purpose of training, assisting and role modeling for new TMs.  It's also to diagnose and resolve unexpected problems which arise intermittently and sometimes at the worst possible time, which newly-hired TMs or straight-from-university ETLs might be unable to efficiently diagnose and solve.

It's not clear to me what Corporate's purpose is in their approach to pay for hourly TMs, other than to push out the door experienced TMs and focus exclusively on new hires who might actually be very capable and competent but nonetheless lack experience handling things like malfunctioning Zebras and broken cash registers and PIN pads.


----------



## RealFuckingName

jackandcat said:


> For the rank-and-file TM, those standard operating procedures are not readily accessible.  You need TL or ETL access rights. You are expected to simply perform your job as you are directed by the TL or ETL on duty that day, and hope like hell that the TL or ETL on duty on another day doesn't get pis**d that you failed to follow correct procedures.
> 
> This is where the Store Modernization buzzwords of "empowerment", "ownership", and so forth conflict with real-life reality working in the stores as well as the DCs.  Most businesses need to retain at least some staff members who have longer-term experience than new hires.  Retaining experienced TMs is not simply for the purpose of training, assisting and role modeling for new TMs.  It's also to diagnose and resolve unexpected problems which arise intermittently and sometimes at the worst possible time, which newly-hired TMs or straight-from-university ETLs might be unable to efficiently diagnose and solve.
> 
> It's not clear to me what Corporate's purpose is in their approach to pay for hourly TMs, other than to push out the door experienced TMs and focus exclusively on new hires who might actually be very capable and competent but nonetheless lack experience handling things like malfunctioning Zebras and broken cash registers and PIN pads.



Agreed! Maybe I haven't yet reached disillusionment, is that a word? I'm still in my honeymoon phase; and ASANTS; but I LOVE my TM's and work is fun. I enjoy working more than stepping foot in Walmart for ANYTHING.


----------



## RealFuckingName

@jackandcat, the point I am seeing everyone bring up is a very important one. Management needs to address this issue somehow and soon, or they will pay the price. High turnover of experienced TMs will hurt the bottom line. We just need to remind them not to become like Amazon. Yes, Amazon has made Jeff Bezos rich, but the employees are treated like disposable garbage. They hire through small temp companies, outsourcing their labor, so they never pay ANY benefits or even their share of FICA. Employees are really 1099 contractors. They don't even without taxes for them. And their employees work in UNAIRCONDITIONED warehouses. They are injured and some die in fires or in forklift accidents. If you want spot to treat us TMs better, then buy from Target, not Amazon! And speak up!


----------



## Targetedbullseye

I hope Target will consider extending the hazard pay in states where the virus is spiking. All states are not the same. I knew Florida was going to have record numbers of deaths as the state opened up. And now is the time I am really concerned. It is the worst of times with politicians talking bullshit while hospital rooms start to fill up and as more younger people start spreading it. The lock-down was working but now we are going to end up being the epicenter and it is like the pandemic has just begun. Oh well ...Ground Zero...time will tell.


----------



## dcworker

Targetedbullseye said:


> I hope Target will consider extending the hazard pay in states where the virus is spiking. All states are not the same. I knew Florida was going to have record numbers of deaths as the state opened up. And now is the time I am really concerned. It is the worst of times with politicians talking bullshit while hospital rooms start to fill up and as more younger people start spreading it. The lock-down was working but now we are going to end up being the epicenter and it is like the pandemic has just begun. Oh well ...Ground Zero...time will tell.


,kroger, amazon,Lowe’s, and Costco already stop harzad pay


----------



## SilentCrow

MstrBrsta said:


> It's not just the "goose egg" .. it's the insult too. I've been with Target for 7.5 yrs, and just made it to $15/hr this year. Every year I've gotten an increase due to merit, 0.20 - 0.50 at most, I see my hours slowly cut for the rest of the year. I have to work two jobs just to pay bills.
> The end of the extra $2 will cut my pay check further, and I'm supposed to be happy for the new people who walk in to the same pay I make?  It seems that loyalty and longevity means nothing to this company. If you're not a TL, ETL, or SD, you're just getting the shaft. I don't see why corporate can't give those of us who have given five years or more an increase of at least $0.50 - $1 for differential. That would be fair.



As an ETL I feel shafted. I know you feel differently but I had over 25 of my team members go on LOA and I was unloading more trucks than usual for that time period. I get paid the same no matter what so even though I was putting in 12 hours days for several days straight my check is the same. To top that all of currently there is no plans that we know of for ETLs that worked through the pandemic peak in regards to rewarding them. Many of us had to separate from our families as a precaution, we lost people we loved, and we have been putting in fourth quarter hours in some cases. It’s just hey here is more headaches for you to deal with the show must go on. 

Not crying over anything. Just saying that it’s not all sunshine and rainbows on our side either.

Although I feel Target is trying and doing better than most, I do feel like it’s ridiculous that a new TM can walk in and make the same amount as TMs with tenor. Also I would like to know is higher cost of living areas going to be making more than the $15 or is everyone going to just start at $15? If that’s the case I’m sure people in places like NY would be interested in transfers to places like Georgia or Florida lol.


----------



## happygoth

SilentCrow said:


> As an ETL I feel shafted. I know you feel differently but I had over 25 of my team members go on LOA and I was unloading more trucks than usual for that time period. I get paid the same no matter what so even though I was putting in 12 hours days for several days straight my check is the same. To top that all of currently there is no plans that we know of for ETLs that worked through the pandemic peak in regards to rewarding them. Many of us had to separate from our families as a precaution, we lost people we loved, and we have been putting in fourth quarter hours in some cases. It’s just hey here is more headaches for you to deal with the show must go on.
> 
> Not crying over anything. Just saying that it’s not all sunshine and rainbows on our side either.
> 
> Although I feel Target is trying and doing better than most, I do feel like it’s ridiculous that a new TM can walk in and make the same amount as TMs with tenor. Also I would like to know is higher cost of living areas going to be making more than the $15 or is everyone going to just start at $15? If that’s the case I’m sure people in places like NY would be interested in transfers to places like Georgia or Florida lol.


Salaried management in retail is awful. It depends on things like your SD and the department, of course, but my experience (previous job) was that you will work much longer hours than your team, often trying to correct their mistakes or do the work they couldn't get to, or do stuff foisted on you by upper management. No work/life balance. I'd never do it again.


----------



## BurgerBob

happygoth said:


> Salaried management in retail is awful. It depends on things like your SD and the department, of course, but my experience (previous job) was that you will work much longer hours than your team, often trying to correct their mistakes or do the work they couldn't get to, or do stuff foisted on you by upper management. No work/life balance. I'd never do it again.


My response to that as a team member is give me more hours, And I'll gladly take things off your plate.  I love doing audits for example,  give me a list , tell me to hunt and verify and I'll be happy.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

SilentCrow said:


> As an ETL I feel shafted. I know you feel differently but I had over 25 of my team members go on LOA and I was unloading more trucks than usual for that time period. I get paid the same no matter what so even though I was putting in 12 hours days for several days straight my check is the same. To top that all of currently there is no plans that we know of for ETLs that worked through the pandemic peak in regards to rewarding them. Many of us had to separate from our families as a precaution, we lost people we loved, and we have been putting in fourth quarter hours in some cases. It’s just hey here is more headaches for you to deal with the show must go on.
> 
> Not crying over anything. Just saying that it’s not all sunshine and rainbows on our side either.
> 
> Although I feel Target is trying and doing better than most, I do feel like it’s ridiculous that a new TM can walk in and make the same amount as TMs with tenor. Also I would like to know is higher cost of living areas going to be making more than the $15 or is everyone going to just start at $15? If that’s the case I’m sure people in places like NY would be interested in transfers to places like Georgia or Florida lol.


I live in a high cost of living area and we have been at $15 and above for a while. No increases for us.


----------



## Luck

SilentCrow said:


> As an ETL I feel shafted. I know you feel differently but I had over 25 of my team members go on LOA and I was unloading more trucks than usual for that time period. I get paid the same no matter what so even though I was putting in 12 hours days for several days straight my check is the same. To top that all of currently there is no plans that we know of for ETLs that worked through the pandemic peak in regards to rewarding them. Many of us had to separate from our families as a precaution, we lost people we loved, and we have been putting in fourth quarter hours in some cases. It’s just hey here is more headaches for you to deal with the show must go on.
> 
> Not crying over anything. Just saying that it’s not all sunshine and rainbows on our side either.
> 
> Although I feel Target is trying and doing better than most, I do feel like it’s ridiculous that a new TM can walk in and make the same amount as TMs with tenor. Also I would like to know is higher cost of living areas going to be making more than the $15 or is everyone going to just start at $15? If that’s the case I’m sure people in places like NY would be interested in transfers to places like Georgia or Florida lol.


It's easy to say " I wish I were the boss" but at the end of the day the last thing I would want to be is a manager on salary for that exact reason. Putting in 60 hour weeks for months now I have been making almost as much as (newly hired) management at the DC is making as i am still working less hours than they do. Dollar per hour salary managers make very little per hour.


----------



## jackandcat

One thing positive about Target as a non-exempt TM is we aren't expected to work "off the clock".
One thing negative about Target is the fluctuating number of hours, even when the work to be pushed or guests to be served remains similar or even increases.
Looking forward to the $200 bonus, it is greatly appreciated. As for the "minimum wage", like many TMs I'm getting a goose egg out of this.


----------



## Klmar

RealFuckingName said:


> Isn't Target head and shoulders above similar retailers in terms of pay, work environment, etc.? I'd much rather be at spot than Walmart, Chick-fil-A, Kohl's, and the list goes on. Maybe corporate could be better, but there are WAY worse places to work. Try Amazon or Tesla for instance, too. Injury rates are something worth looking at.


In terms of starting pay yes, but their raises leave something to be desired. I’ve never worked for a company that bases a raise on the length of time you’ve been there that year versus the amount of effort you’ve shown. I’ve never received less than a ¢.50 raise at any company outside of Target, and I’ve certainly never been told that a raise will only come yearly. While it’s common for companies to give a yearly raise, I’ve usually seen an experienced raises based on performance. I worked at a large gym, something still less as common as Target and in the 5 months I worked there (left because my direct manager was bipolar and absolutely insane to work under) I earned 3 raises ( of .50, $1 and then $2.25) plus a 2 month bonus ( and additionally $250/paycheck for those months) when I stepped up in a time of need, as well as being offered a severance package when I put in my two weeks notice. For as large a company as Target is you would think that they could do a little bit better by their employees. 
But it isn’t a hard job and I get that everyone is pretty much replaceable so it sucks but I guess as a company that’s how they justify giving people shitty raises.


----------



## jackandcat

The bottom line in all of this:  Target regards each and every one of us as replaceable and disposable.  I write this observation not out of bitterness or sarcasm.  

Perhaps that's why I actually appreciate the $200 bonus.  It's a pleasant contrast with their very skimpy benefits package offered for most store-level hourly TMs. It's also a pleasant contrast with the Scrooge-like annual TM pay raises, which are *NOT* really "pay for performance" but merely a token cost-of-living increase.


----------



## Produce Queen

dcworker said:


> ,kroger, amazon,Lowe’s, and Costco already stop harzad pay



We’re still getting $2.00 hazard pay at Costco.


----------



## RealFuckingName

Klmar said:


> In terms of starting pay yes, but their raises leave something to be desired. I’ve never worked for a company that bases a raise on the length of time you’ve been there that year versus the amount of effort you’ve shown. I’ve never received less than a ¢.50 raise at any company outside of Target, and I’ve certainly never been told that a raise will only come yearly. While it’s common for companies to give a yearly raise, I’ve usually seen an experienced raises based on performance. I worked at a large gym, something still less as common as Target and in the 5 months I worked there (left because my direct manager was bipolar and absolutely insane to work under) I earned 3 raises ( of .50, $1 and then $2.25) plus a 2 month bonus ( and additionally $250/paycheck for those months) when I stepped up in a time of need, as well as being offered a severance package when I put in my two weeks notice. For as large a company as Target is you would think that they could do a little bit better by their employees.
> But it isn’t a hard job and I get that everyone is pretty much replaceable so it sucks but I guess as a company that’s how they justify giving people shitty raises.



Always pros and cons. Go with what works for you. Vote with your dollars, too.


----------



## RealFuckingName

Luck said:


> It's easy to say " I wish I were the boss" but at the end of the day the last thing I would want to be is a manager on salary for that exact reason. Putting in 60 hour weeks for months now I have been making almost as much as (newly hired) management at the DC is making as i am still working less hours than they do. Dollar per hour salary managers make very little per hour.



Used be in corporate finance. Don't I know it!


----------



## Poofresh

SilentCrow said:


> As an ETL I feel shafted. I know you feel differently but I had over 25 of my team members go on LOA and I was unloading more trucks than usual for that time period. I get paid the same no matter what so even though I was putting in 12 hours days for several days straight my check is the same. To top that all of currently there is no plans that we know of for ETLs that worked through the pandemic peak in regards to rewarding them. Many of us had to separate from our families as a precaution, we lost people we loved, and we have been putting in fourth quarter hours in some cases. It’s just hey here is more headaches for you to deal with the show must go on.


why dont you manage your time smarter if youre there 12hrs a day.  our unloader/GM ETL does have the same burden as you, but he doesnt really oversee the truck and lets TL do it.  He sits around the office, and handles guest problems, TM problems, scheduling, and hourly walks.   our ETL doesnt do any work much unless someone calls it and do 1 or 2 uboats.


----------

